

Book Preview: Do More Faster – Be Tiny Until You Shouldn’t Be - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/do-more-faster-book-preview-2010-10

======
pshapiro
I like this philosophy of working hard on what you know even if people can't
recognize you right away, and not relying on anyone to live like that.

It means that living and working with a strong will, only depending on what
you know in the world, will be able to result in better results (even through
hardship) than those who have to rely on others.

Thanks for sharing.

------
gundamwing4132
Sounds like both were programmers. Wonder how non-programmers can make things
work. Also, wondering if RedLaser is coming to Android. The Android "Barcode
Scanner" App seems similar.

------
arinewman
There are a ton of great nuggets of info and insights into the process of
getting and early stage tech company off the ground. Its pretty cool to see
our lives on paper...

------
Mbebawy
Great insights from on startups from TechStars.

------
sfsam22
Great case studies from amazing entrepreneurs!

------
Kpryor
Sounds like a really interesting book.

------
jcsalvo
Great excerpt about Occipital.

------
julia_labandz
very informative excerpt by Do More Faster

